# Hunting Knives



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Looking at getting a good hunting knife for some wedding presents. Anyone out there have some suggestions on what I should get?? Looking in the $50-$70 price range.. So far I've looked at buck, browning, benchmarck, etc. etc. ALso condidering some antelered handled knives..

any help appreciated...

madison


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Benchmark uses ATS34 which is a good steel. Most knife makers still use 440 stainless, or 440A stainless. Both of these will begin to loose their temper at 275 to 350 degrees. CPM 440V is about the best steel you can get in a production knife right now. Kershaw makes a couple that you can get for around $65 if you look in catalogues like natchez shooters supply. It will keep it's edge even when subjected 500 degrees and hotter. It also holds an edge better. Vanadium makes steel very tough, but it will not stay suspended in alloy with more than one percent mixture. By using crusible particle metallurgy they have found a way to add five percent vanadium to steel. A knife like this will stay sharp very long, and last a lifetime.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

They might not be the prettiest knives, but I am sold on Cold Steel knives for their user-friendly styling, and their excellent edge holding ability. Burl


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I like kershaw


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

WHile shopping tonight, the salesman told me that Benchmark knives are considered the "cadillac" of production knives.. would you knife conosiours (sp.??) agree with that??

Also what do you think about the silver stag antlered handle knives that are available? steel quality? company? etc. etc..

I did some research on hunting knives and just about puked in my mouth when I saw some going for $2000..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Benchmark was the Cadillac of knives, not anymore. They have a good mechanism, but some are just as good, with better steel. 
I am not familiar with silver stag antlered knives. I do know that some of the antler handled knives are the most uncomfortable handles I have ever used.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

We have a little company out here called SOG. They make a pretty fair knife. About the best I've seen. www.sogknives.com Check em out, especially the revolver hunter. It has a rotating bone saw that folds into the handle.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

mntwins said:


> I like kershaw


Gotta agree with that. Ive got a Kershaw "Ken Onion" and that thing opens fast and holds a edge too. Its more of a pocket knife because its got a pocket clip on it but its a [email protected] good knife.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I own some VERY expensive knives... that being said; you know the one I like best? The least expensive... This one I bought on a whim at a gun show...
http://www.bladehq.com/item--Champagne-Boker-Magnum--99

The one I have is black. It is an automatic (PC term for switchblade) and is very easy to sharpen. For such an inexpensive knife, I never thought that I would have gotten the use out of it that I have. I have cleaned 7-9 deer, 5 hogs and a ton of ducks and fish with it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Here's a picture of the one I have (Magnum).

http://www.1sks.com/store/boker-017-mag ... rsion.html


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I appreciate all feedback!!!

THis site rocks!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I like the Knives of Alaska brand. Made from D2 steel. It holds an edge really well and is fixed blade.


----------



## denns25 (Sep 10, 2005)

Kershaw knives have always been great. I love my kershaw boa


----------



## Dedeye (Sep 10, 2005)

There is a gentleman named Alphonse Stockart that works at Mandan Steel that makes awesome knives. I had him make one for my son. It ran about $140.00, but I figured it was worth it. He will hopefully keep it forever. I gave it to him on his Birthday...he turned 4 on the 4th day of the 4th month of the 4th year. Dad has it locked up till he's old enough to use it, but he still asks to see it everytime we are downstairs by the safe.
I realize this is higher in price than you wanted, but if you want to give a gift that they will always cherish, I think a custom made knife is the way to go. Just a suggestion.


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

I like the Buck knives. I have a 619,119, and a Vanguard. Love them all.


----------

